# 'Dumb' icon.



## Ron Pearcy (Oct 28, 2018)

I've got this icon in my content. I would never post such a thing. Could you tell me where it came from.
Thanks.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)

Go to Your Profile page. There is the option Ratings Received. Also you may just click the rating there and the poster should be displayed. For which post did you get that?


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Oct 28, 2018)

It's in 'Ratings given. But I wouldn't have posted that. Can I get rid of it?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)

Please post the link to the post .I'll check.


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Oct 28, 2018)

Dumb


 Ron Pearcy



 Ron Pearcy
rated JKim's post 






in the thread 1/32 Hasegawa Fw 190D-9 "Black One".
The Dora build continues. I'm holding off on the engine assembly while I wait for some thicker gauge lead wire to be delivered. In the...
Mar 24, 2018


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh yes... the post #146. If it was given by you ( the info confirm that ) you should scroll the post down There should be the option for deleting/removing of the rating. It is in the bottom right corner of the post window where the Rating icon menu is displayed.


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Oct 28, 2018)

Don't know how that happened. My sincere apologies to anyone I have offended. Will try and delete.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)

If it was unwanted there is no problem. You aren't the first one here who hit the icon accidentally.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2018)

It used to be easy to accidently hit a rating button by accident when scrolling on your phone but now you would have to physically tap two different locations to hit a negative rating. Good fix.


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Oct 28, 2018)

It was certainly unwanted. I cannot find it to delete it unfortunately.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)

Here you are two screen shots of your post above. The first one is without the rating given while the second one got it for a while. Please notice that there the Remove Rating option and the rating icon appeared when the rating in the first shot was chosen by me. If you click the Remove Rating option the rating with the icon is deleted and the post window will look like in the first image again.


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Oct 28, 2018)

Brilliant. How do I find the post to edit it. Sorry not Very good at this sort of thing.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2018)

Click on this link Ron and scroll to the bottom of the post...1/32 Hasegawa Fw 190D-9 "Black One"


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)

Ron Pearcy said:


> Brilliant. How do I find the post to edit it. Sorry not Very good at this sort of thing.



Yes it is like Geo said above. Just you have to go to the thread there and scroll your screen down to the bottom of the post #146


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Oct 28, 2018)

All done. I'm a bit of a dinosaur sometimes.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2018)

Ron Pearcy said:


> All done. I'm a bit of a dinosaur sometimes.



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2018)

I just went and checked my Ratings Given area and have removed 9 unintentional negative ratings! Apologies to all who have received my unintentional "Old" and "Optimistic" ratings. All were scrolling errors on my phone.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 28, 2018)

I was thinking maybe it would be best to do away with the dumb rating altogether. Seems like a simple disagree rating would more than sufice( although I never even use that one).
Maybe replace it with a thought provoking rating instead. There are many times when a post I have read has spurred me to seak more information or think about things I did know in a new way. Seems like this would be alot more useful than a " dumb" rating.
The symbol could be a simplified imogi of the famous statue" the thinker" or maybe just the standard little imogi guy leaning his chin between thumb and forefinger.

Oh, and specifically for my sake maybe we could do away with the bad spelling rating.
Just kidding on that second one but I think the first one would be a useful and positive change. Imho.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 28, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I just went and checked my Ratings Given area and have removed 9 unintentional negative ratings! Apologies to all who have received my unintentional "Old" and "Optimistic" ratings. All were scrolling errors on my phone.


just did the same.
two of my three were on Terry's posts, no wonder i have not been invited round for tea and crumpets for while


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 28, 2018)

I looked and I accidentally gave out 6 negative ratings. I would like to undo them but have no idea which threads they were on. To go back and scroll through every thread I've been on, holly mackerel. That would be quite a project. 
Is there anyway I can undo them right from the page where it lists all the ratings you've ever given or received?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2018)

I think you have to go to the original page. Click on the Negative and then click on the poster, it will take you to the original and you can correct there


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 28, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> I think you have to go to the original page. Click on the Negative and then click on the poster, it will take you to the original and you can correct there


Ok thanks. Will give it a shot right now.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 28, 2018)

No luck. When I touch the negative rating icons it expands like it received the signal but nothing else happened. I'll try it on the computer instead of the smartphone and maybe I'll have better luck.
In the meantime my apologies to any unfortunate recipients of any negative ratings erroneously given by me.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2018)

OK, I'm on a laptop


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)

Move the mouse coursor over your nick next to the small avatar on the top bar. Then click it. The menu should appear. Select the Ratings Given. You will get the full list of ratings both the all, negative and positive ones with thread title you rated a post of.. If you rated incorrectly with eg.. the Dumb rating choose the negative. Then click the thread title and you will be moved to the post.


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Oct 28, 2018)

I've started something now.😁


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 28, 2018)

Ok thanks. That's what i l tried on the smartphone and no luck. Will try it again later on the laptop when I'm home.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)

Humm. so try to click the nick on the top bar and select the Account Details. Then you should find on left the same Menu with Ratings Received and Given...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2018)

I think the bad spelling rating is not needed as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2018)

Thankfully there are a lot here. I go back hours later and correct my mistakes


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 28, 2018)

Ok, got back home on my laptop and was able to delete those un-intentional negative ratings I had accidentaly given out. Whats funny is they were all on posts where it didn't even make any sense.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2018)




----------

